# steel bikes in demand-LA Times



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Non-Merckx related, but recent and interesting article in the LA Times regarding custom steel frames builders and the demand for steel frames. www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-bicycle8-2008dec08,0,3326146.story


----------

